# Underground hide box for tegus



## tupinambisaurus (May 28, 2010)

To Bobby hill or anyone with the knowledge,

What materials do you use and how do you construct an underground hide box for tegus ? 

I have tegus I keep outdoors and would like to find out how to do this.

Any help is greatly appreciated,

John


----------



## VARNYARD (May 28, 2010)

Here ya go John:

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=1070" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=25&t=1070</a><!-- l -->


----------



## tupinambisaurus (May 28, 2010)

hey that was quick! The answer that is!

I will try a Rubbermaid container. Have thought about them before but have wondered about moisture accumulation inside the container ? 

thank you for the info and also for helping captive tegus have a good and healthy , happy life. If one is to keep one of these lizards who can live over 20 years then it makes sense to have them live as comfortable as possible. 


TX again John


----------



## VARNYARD (May 29, 2010)

John, I drill several holes in the bottom to let the water drain. One thing you must watch is the water table, if you live in a low patch of ground is can be a problem.


----------



## tupinambisaurus (May 29, 2010)

Well I see Im in the wrong section to post about underground hide boxes. Ill do better next time. Sorry.

Ill have to drill some holes and do some experimenting. 

Yes the water table hopefully wont be too much of a problem because fortunately my outdoor pens are on a slight incline. 

Perhaps I can put a Rubbermaid box into the ground just as you do and with holes in the bottom for drainage. A large hole cut into the cover of the Rubbermaid container so the lizards can crawl in and out and Ill cover the whole container with the plastic dog house I already have to keep rain out . Maybe this will work... 

TX again John Will post updates on the hide boxes -


----------



## VARNYARD (May 29, 2010)

I moved the thread to the right forum, not a problem bro.


----------



## preston897 (May 29, 2010)

bobby are you just using regular everyday hay in those enclosures? like hay that you would feed to horses or cows?


----------



## VARNYARD (May 29, 2010)

Just plain fine hay, that is correct.


----------



## preston897 (May 29, 2010)

i think i am going to try that in my enclosures for my snakes and tegu. there are no issues with it being dusty?


----------



## VARNYARD (May 29, 2010)

It can be dusty, but I only use it outside during breeding season for the females to build nests, it also molds and must be replaced often. It would not be a good choice for a full time substrate.


----------



## preston897 (May 30, 2010)

ok thanks! im glad you brought up the mold issue. that slipped my mind


----------

